# '69 GTO radio



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Restoring a 69 GTO, and I'm looking for a radio to buy. I dont have to much money, but i want something that wont tear to much stuff up as far as dashboard wise.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I put mine in the glovebox. I don't wear gloves. Come to think of it, I don't listen to the radio either.....:lol:


----------

